# 10 Richest Muslim Countries in the World By Yahoo Finance



## Harmonia Dragon

Having a large GDP per capita means a country is an important economic player and it seems that Qataris has the most as Qatar is the richest Muslim country in the world. Here are the worlds 10 richest Muslim countries according to Yahoo Finance.


*Qatar:*





The Gulf state with a population of 1.7 million topped the list of the worlds richest Muslim countries. Qatar had booked a probable gross domestic product per capita of more than 88,919 dollars for 2011. The country is considered to be one of the fastest growing economy in the world. The main drivers for this rapid growth are attributed to ongoing increases in production and exports of natural gas, oil and petrochemicals. Qatar, which will host the 2022 Football World Cup, is also in the running for the 2020 Olympics Games. It has been a high-profile investor in recent times. The government is also pouring money into infrastructure, including a deepwater seaport, an airport and a railway track, to make the country a better host for business and 2022 World Cup.

*Kuwait:*

The country with a population of about 3.5 million is the second richest Muslim country in the world. The gross domestic product per capita is 54,654 dollars for 2011 (PPP). Kuwait has proven crude oil reserves of 104 million barrels, estimated to be 10 percent of the worlds reserves. Kuwaits oil production is expected to increase to 4 million barrel units by 2020. Other major industries include shipping, construction and financial services. Kuwait has a well developed banking system and The National Bank of Kuwait is the largest bank in the country and one of the largest in the Arab world.

*Brunei Darussalam:*




Brunei is the third richest Muslim country in the world. It has GDP per capita of about 50,506 dollars for 2010 (PPP). The country is rich due its extensive petroleum and natural gas fields. The countrys economy has been dominated by the oil and gas industry for the past 80 years, and the hydrogen resources account for over 90 percent of its exports and more than half of its GDP. The country is the fourth largest oil producer in the region and ninth largest exporter of liquefied natural gas in the world.

*United Arab Emirates:*




The United Arab Emirates takes the 4th position in the list. UAE banks on its oil and gas for about 25 percent of the GDP which is nearly 48,222 dollars for 2011 (PPP). In the country, petroleum and natural gas exports plays an important role in the economy, especially in Abu Dhabi. A gigantic construction boom and expanding manufacturing base are helping the country diversify its economy.

*Oman:*




Oman is the fifth richest Muslim country in the world. It has a GDP (PPP) per capita of 28,880 dollars for 2011. Omans proved reserves of petroleum totals to about 5.5 billion barrels. In 2010, production was estimated at 816,000 barrels per day. Natural gas has increased greatly due to the development of gas fields. Omans natural gas reserves are estimated at 849.5 billion cubic meters ranking 28th in the world. Omans mineral resources include copper, gold, zinc, and iron. Several industries have grown up around them as part of the national development process, which have provided jobs for many Omanis and has contributed to the nations GDP as well. The citizens of the country enjoy good living standards.

*Saudi Arabia:*

The country takes the 6th position in the list. It has a GDP (PPP) per capita of 24,434 dollars for 2011. Saudi Arabia has the worlds second largest oil reserves and oil accounts for more than 95 percent of exports and 70 percent of government revenues. It also has the worlds sixth largest natural gas reserves. The country is planning to launch six economic cities which are planned to be completed by 2020. The six new industrialized cities are intended to diversify the economy of Saudi Arabia.

*Bahrain:*

Bahrain is the seventh richest Muslim country in the world. It has a GDP (PPP) per capita of 23,690 dollars for 2011. Bahrain is regarded as one of the fastest growing economy in the Arab world. In 2008, the country was named the worlds fastest growing financial center by the city of Londons Global Financial Centers Index. Bahrains banking and financial sectors has benefited from the regional boom driven by demand for oil. Petroleum is Bahrains most exported product. Aluminium is considered as the second most exported product, followed by finance and construction materials.

*Turkey:*




Turkey takes the 8th position in the list. It has a GDP (PPP) per capita of 16,885 dollars for 2011. Turkey has gradually opened up its market through economic reforms by reducing government controls on foreign trade and investment and the privatization of publicly owned industries. Tourism in Turkey has experienced a rapid growth and constitutes an important part of the economy. Other key sectors of the Turkish economy are banking, construction, oil refining, petro chemicals and automotive. Turkey is one of the leading shipbuilding nations and is ranked 4th in the world after China, Japan and South Korea, in terms of number of ordered ships.

*Libya:*

Libya is the ninth richest Muslim country in the world. The country has a GDP (PPP) per capita of 14,100 dollars for 2011. Libya has the 4th highest GDP (PPP) per capita in Africa behind Seychelles, Equatorial Guinea and Gabon. Libya has the 10th largest proven oil reserves of any country in the world and the 17th highest production of petroleum in the world. The Libyan economy depends upon revenues from the oil sector, which constitutes all export earnings. High oil revenues and a small population have given Libya one of the highest GDPs per capita in Africa.

*Malaysia:*




Malaysia takes the 10th position in the list. The country has a GDP (PPP) per capita of 15,589 dollars for 2011. Malaysia has relatively open state-oriented and newly industrialized market economy. Malaysia is an exporter of agricultural resources, the most valuable exported resource being petroleum. The country has also been the largest producer of tin, rubber and palm oil in the world. Malaysia remains one of the worlds largest producers of palm oil. Tourism in Malaysia is the third largest source of income from exchange. The infrastructure in Malaysia is considered as one of the most developed in Asia.


10 Richest Muslim Countries in the World - Page 5

Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## Wright

As usual Arabs leave the rest of the muslims in the dust. Even Turkey is at a low rank. Respect is earned. Next time some non arab members complain of being discriminated by Arabs - build your country like they have done any you too can hold your head high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Wright said:


> As usual Arabs leave the rest of the muslims in the dust. Even Turkey is at a low rank. Respect is earned. Next time some non arab members complain of being discriminated by Arabs - build your country like they have done any you too can hold your head high.


As you can see,Turkey is the only country without oil or gas..
That should tell you something

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## A1Kaid

By 2020 Malaysia is set to achieve "developed nation" status, congratulations to them. Indonesia is not far behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YouGotRouged

I wouldn't consider Oman as being rich, well off maybe, but not rich...


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

oil......... ya allah pakistan ko be oil da......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wright

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> oil......... ya allah pakistan ko be oil da......



Its not all about oil. Afghanistan is supposedly "mineral rich", so is Iraq. Th GCC have done their best to make their nations attractive to investors, traders and utilized their strategic locations in global shipping. You wont find suicide bombers there, nor will you find any sectarian conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gold1010

Are we still categorising countries based on there religious majority?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Wright said:


> As usual Arabs leave the rest of the muslims in the dust. Even Turkey is at a low rank. Respect is earned. Next time some non arab members complain of being discriminated by Arabs - build your country like they have done any you too can hold your head high.


 @Wright man did you ever learn Geography?

Brunei Darussalam and Libya are NEITHER Middle East NOR GULF and the locals are not considered Arabs ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Aussie4ever said:


> Are we still categorising countries based on there religious majority?



yes.......


----------



## Devil Soul

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> oil......... ya allah pakistan ko be oil da......



Pak do have oil, mismanagement, corruption & lack of education are the main route causes..


----------



## Dubious

Aussie4ever said:


> Are we still categorising countries based on there religious majority?


 @Aussie4ever Not sure what is confusing you considering that the title of the thread is RICHEST MUSLIM countries!


----------



## qamar1990

T-123456 said:


> As you can see,Turkey is the only country without oil or gas..
> That should tell you something



what about malaysia?
it just tells us that if you stay close to the west you will prosper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

qamar1990 said:


> what about malaysia?
> it just tells us that if you stay close to the west you will prosper.


 @qamar1990 Malaysia has offshore oil fields too...though not soo much they are venturing more into manufacturing goods


----------



## qamar1990

Talon said:


> @qamar1990 Malaysia has offshore oil fields too...though not soo much they are venturing more into manufacturing goods



stilltho they not 80-90 percent oil like rest of them lol.
i love malaysia they seem like the best like they have a good balance of everything for a muslim country that wants to stay close to its religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

qamar1990 said:


> stilltho they not 80-90 percent oil like rest of them lol.
> i love malaysia they seem like the best like they have a good balance of everything for a muslim country that wants to stay close to its religion.


 @qamar1990 there is both sides to the story been there its a nice country as a whole...

and yes they are not entirely dependent on natural resources because they do not have that many....so they make use of their skills...

Well, I was there when Mahatir was PM....now am not sure about the current situation


----------



## Gold1010

Talon said:


> @Aussie4ever Not sure what is confusing you considering that the title of the thread is RICHEST MUSLIM countries!



So all people in those countries are muslim?


----------



## Wright

Talon said:


> @Wright man did you ever learn Geography?
> 
> Brunei Darussalam and Libya are NEITHER Middle East NOR GULF and the locals are not considered Arabs ...
> 
> ]



Libyans not considered Arabs? What language do they speak? 
Brunei is an outlier, the toppers on any development index in the muslim world are generally majority Arabs.


----------



## asad71

Libya is already mauled. The other nine must now be in the cross-hair of WCC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Aussie4ever said:


> So all people in those countries are muslim?



No.but when over 90% is muslim they call it a muslim country except in Malaysia s case 61% is muslim but its the state religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Aussie4ever said:


> So all people in those countries are muslim?


 @Aussie4ever Oh Dear Mr. Troll...I am sorry for your poor comprehension skills of the word Muslim countries....It literally means majority Muslim or that the ruling party is Muslim or some concept of Islam is practiced in some sense (STATE religion)



Wright said:


> Libyans not considered Arabs? What language do they speak?
> Brunei is an outlier, the toppers on any development index in the muslim world are generally majority Arabs.


 @Wright Libyans are Africans they speak Arabic language so do other African countries like 








> Distribution of Arabic as sole official language (green) and one of several official languages (blue)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_where_Arabic_is_an_official_language


----------



## Wright

Talon said:


> @Aussie4ever Oh Dear Mr. Troll...I am sorry for your poor comprehension skills of the word Muslim countries....It literally means majority Muslim or that the ruling party is Muslim or some concept of Islam is practiced in some sense (STATE religion)
> 
> 
> @Wright Libyans are Africans they speak Arabic language so do other African countries like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of countries where Arabic is an official language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



By that logic, Egyptians are not Arab as well. Lebanese and Jordanians used to be part of Phoenicia, and later like the Libyans and Iraqi's became underwent Arabization. 

The "Arab spring" started in North Africa btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Wright said:


> By that logic, Egyptians are not Arab as well. Lebanese and Jordanians used to be part of Phoenicia, and later like the Libyans and Iraqi's became underwent Arabization.
> 
> The "Arab spring" started in North Africa btw.


 @Wright I am only saying what is now not where it started or how....

There are too many theories about past....Well, Egypt is debatable the people themselves want to be called Arabs lolz...Don't know much about Jordon...no idea what is Arabization ...


----------



## Mattrixx

We are one of the largest muslim country in the world, Koi shaq ???


----------



## Mohammad Farouk

qamar1990 said:


> stilltho they not 80-90 percent oil like rest of them lol.
> i love malaysia they seem like the best like they have a good balance of everything for a muslim country that wants to stay close to its religion.





Akheilos said:


> @qamar1990 Malaysia has offshore oil fields too...though not soo much they are venturing more into manufacturing goods



Malaysia has a GDP of 15589 dollars but Libya has a GDP of 14100 dollars is in the number 9 position but Malaysia in number 10 position. Something is wrong with this listing.


----------

